# Lost my Rooster



## bacpacker (Jun 28, 2012)

The wife called this morning and told me she found our Rooster dead. No viable signs of trauma was found. He was almost two years old and was seemingly in good shape yesterday when we were out improving the fence. He was acting like he always did.

My question, what is a normal age for a chicken/Rooster to live? I expected at least 4-6 years from him.


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

bacpacker said:


> The wife called this morning and told me she found our Rooster dead. No viable signs of trauma was found. He was almost two years old and was seemingly in good shape yesterday when we were out improving the fence. He was acting like he always did.
> 
> My question, what is a normal age for a chicken/Rooster to live? I expected at least 4-6 years from him.


Well our rooster lived till he was 11 years old, so I'm not quite sure, what breed was he?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Chickens can live to be 20 years old . Sometimes things happen, chickens like other animals dont show signs of illness or injury until its almost to late, or to late in some cases. It's their survival insticts to not show. Lucky thing though is roosters are a dime a dozen and most times free. You could check craigslist for another.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that. We lost our roo on Friday and he was only about 8 months old. He was also healthy and we don't know why he passed. Sucks when it happens so unexpectedly.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Chickens can live to be 20 years old . Sometimes things happen, chickens like other animals dont show signs of illness or injury until its almost to late, or to late in some cases. It's their survival insticts to not show. Lucky thing though is roosters are a dime a dozen and most times free. You could check craigslist for another.


Awww, that's harsh ! Pets are connected to the heart, not the billfold!!!
Sorry for your loss!!


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

I have 2 1 yr old roosters you can have buff orphington profile pic and a black giant


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Awww, that's harsh ! Pets are connected to the heart, not the billfold!!!
> Sorry for your loss!!


I guess I dont see it that way, chickens are livestock to me not my pets. I was just offering a solution if he wanted another rooster.


----------



## bacpacker (Jun 28, 2012)

Kitz, If you live near us, I would be happy to buy your Buff Rooster. That what we are raising and I think they are a great breed.

Apyl, No offence taken. Our birds are livestock, as much as we enjoy watch/interacting with them. From a farmers prospective, I think you must care for your animals the very best you can (feed, water, etc). But when their time comes, well that's what they were put on this earth for.

Fuzziebutt, I do understand where you are coming from as well. I've been bummed all day about our Roo. he was a pretty cool bird.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, I'm so sorry bacpacker and sorrowsmiles. Sometimes there just are no answers. They too can have internal defects like humans. Unfortunately those things don't aways show themselves. Those darned chickens do have a way of worming their way into the heart when you're not looking.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Awww, that's harsh ! Pets are connected to the heart, not the billfold!!!
> Sorry for your loss!!


I agree. I have chickens as pets so I fall for them. I'm not familiar with the farmers perspective but I guess I can see that point of view too. We should all keep in mind that were not all farmers, and that a lot of us keep them as pets and vice versa.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry about losing your Roo.


----------



## chickers (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't know where you live but I have a really nice roo that I am trying to find a home for, he is a blue splash orpington, he is a big boy though. I have to many roo's and need his coop for a hen and her chicks.
Sorry for the loss of the roo's
Kimmie


----------

